# Steamco Closed?



## TWRC (Apr 22, 2011)

I went to http://www.steamcomusic.com this morning to buy some tolex and saw that they are closing their doors. Bummer!

Any suggestions on where one can go to buy tolex and grill cloth? Thanks!


----------



## zurn (Oct 21, 2009)

Yeah they said they where closing on the Facebook page too. Try here for tolex and grill cloth:

http://www.saxon-cabs.ca/


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Wow, they were turning out some nice cabs there


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

dam, that's too bad. I hate to see "our" vendors go out of business like that. It's a tough market for sure.


----------



## Built4Speed (Aug 31, 2009)

Damn. They built some great cabinets and were an excellent source for materials for the DIY-ers. I have a Voltage cabinet, and use it extensively.


----------



## Robboman (Oct 14, 2006)

That sucks! I ordered all my materials from them last time I recovered a cab, was a great resource.


----------



## Sneaky (Feb 14, 2006)

Too bad. Wasn't that keto's brother's shop?


----------



## blam (Feb 18, 2011)

thats too bad. just not enough people in Canada to soak up the products these days is my guess


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

Sneaky said:


> Too bad. Wasn't that keto's brother's shop?


Yes. I haven't talked to Kevin in a little bit, I hadn't even heard this news....but it's not a total surprise.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

I guess they ran out of steam.:smile-new:

It does show that just having good products at good prices doesn't guarantee you will be successful.


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

I think we recently lost Mike Potvin of Potvin Guitars as well. He seems to be MIA. Mike made some great stuff.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Lincoln said:


> I think we recently lost Mike Potvin of Potvin Guitars as well. He seems to be MIA. Mike made some great stuff.


Its a tough, competitive racket.


----------



## blam (Feb 18, 2011)

Lincoln said:


> I think we recently lost Mike Potvin of Potvin Guitars as well. He seems to be MIA. Mike made some great stuff.


he is still at it.

https://www.facebook.com/potvinguitars


----------



## Hammerhands (Dec 19, 2016)

This company came and went and I never heard of them.


----------



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)

Next Gen Guitars used to sell tolex and grill cloth.


----------



## jbealsmusic (Feb 12, 2014)

Fun fact. After Steamco closed up, I contacted them and bought all of their remaining inventory as I was growing Next Gen. That was some 5 years ago when I was still operating out of my house.

Also fun fact, I didn't have the space to measure out tolex in my house. When people ordered it back then, I had to take 30min to clean a 2 meter long section of the basement floor, carry the 100lbs roll from the garage to the basement, then roll out and measure 1 yard at a time on my hands and knees on the ground. It was a real party when some of the commercial customers were ordering 10+ yards each of multiple colours. Ahhhh, the good ol' days!



player99 said:


> Next Gen Guitars used to sell tolex and grill cloth.


Used to? We never stopped. In fact, we still add new colours every time we receive a stock order. There is even a voting system in place so our customers can vote on what we get next.
Tolex & Tweed - Canada


----------

